# solid body nylon sting guitar!!



## McCallum Custom (Mar 1, 2011)

hey guys and girls, matt from McCallum guitars here. thinking about making a new guitar model, it will be a solid body nylon classical guitar with a bridge pickup and both phono and midi outputs. it will be made out of mahogany and flame or quilted maple. let me know what you think!

thanks once again 
Matt


----------



## McCallum Custom (Mar 1, 2011)

it will look and play alot like this guitar, only it will be prices near 1000 not the usual 5000 plus for these type guitars
YouTube - Sadowsky Guitars Electric Nylon "ENL"


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

Good idea, but been done. Check out "VEILLETTE Chambered Solid Body Electric Classical Guitar" and the "VEILLETTE MK-IV BARITONE" on the page

Electric Classical Guitars

If I've misunderstood please let me know...my wife tells me I do it quite often, lol.


EDIT: sorry, i didn't catch the previous post (#2) as i was typing at the same time lol


----------



## McCallum Custom (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks quigi, i know its been done before, after all im not THAT creative, the new part is the price, somewhere south of the 1000 doller mark


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Keep us informed please! I love the Sadowsky, but heck, I'm a musician and can't begin to afford one...


----------

